# 7th Anniversary Mugs



## jeff (Dec 27, 2010)

Here are mockups of our 7th anniversary logo (by Jeff Belany, [profile]ttpenman[/profile]) on the mugs I'm considering for the IAP Birthday Bash coming up in February. These are limited edition mugs and will only be available as donation premiums or contest prizes during the bash. 

I thought I'd run a quick poll to see which of these you prefer. Depending on the vote I might get a mix of styles, but no guarantee on that. I'm going to leave the vote results hidden even after the poll so the final mug will be somewhat of a surprise.

The photos are all a bit off, but the mugs are identical in color; "Brilliant Blue" as last year. Mug A is 14 ounces, Mug B is 12 ounces, and Mug C is 12 ounces. For reference if you have mugs from prior years, 2009 was 14 ounces and 2010 was 16 ounces. Last years mug was referred to as "the bucket" by a few people, so I get the hint that it was too big!

These are from the same small company we used last year. They are handmade in the US. The logo is an applied ceramic piece, it's not printed. 

Mug A - 14 ounces



Mug B - 12 ounces


Mug C - 12 ounces


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2010)

_Last years mug was referred to as "the bucket" by a few people, so I get the hint that it was too big!

_*Where are these "coffee wimps"???  When did a BUCKET of Coffee become a BAD thing???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*


----------



## jeff (Dec 27, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> _Last years mug was referred to as "the bucket" by a few people, so I get the hint that it was too big!
> 
> _*Where are these "coffee wimps"???  When did a BUCKET of Coffee become a BAD thing???:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:*



My thoughts exactly. I have two buckets of IAP coffee every morning!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Dec 27, 2010)

Are these jugs or mugs :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bbarter (Dec 27, 2010)

first style is nice!:biggrin:


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 27, 2010)

well since my dishwasher is soon to be off to college I will vote for the one that my big hand can fit into after I have had a few buckets of coffee in it.


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 27, 2010)

I voted for the one that's more different from the previous years.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 27, 2010)

I like the b mug. It looks good for coffee and hot chocolate.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 27, 2010)

Tried to Vote Chigaco Style for my favorite, it only let me vote once, what kind of dirty rotten thing is that...


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 27, 2010)

I like style "B" , it looks like it will sit nice in the car and won't tip over going around turns . It fits the logo style nicely too .


----------



## steeler fan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

Those aren't mugs, they're tee sipping cups:biggrin::biggrin:. My everyday mug is 34oz. Thats a man sized mug:cowboy:.

Carl


----------



## KenV (Dec 27, 2010)

I went for A -- only because there was not one that was larger -- I love last years "bucket" of Brew!!!   The only thing better would be bigger.

When do we send money???


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 27, 2010)

I voted for B - got the nicest figure


----------



## tim self (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, I'll be different and choose A.  I also like the bucket style as well.  Bigger cup = not getting up as often.


----------



## Fred (Dec 27, 2010)

All this talk about cups and buckets ... Is the coffeeteahotchocolate thingie available yet?


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 27, 2010)

I voted for the nicest looking one.


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 27, 2010)

After we decide which of the "training" mugs we like, do we get to vote on the "big boy" cups?


----------



## navycop (Dec 27, 2010)

I voted for mug "b". I think 12 oz is a great size.


----------



## Mark (Dec 27, 2010)

I voted. Bigger the better.


----------



## redbulldog (Dec 28, 2010)

I voted for Style "A".


----------



## LarryDNJR (Dec 28, 2010)

Style A has more of that turned on a lathe look.


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mark said:


> I voted. Bigger the better.


 
Thats what I looked at.  Which one held the most lol.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 28, 2010)

I voted, but it's a secret.


----------



## mrburls (Dec 28, 2010)

The bigger the better, we down here in Texas like things big. Till I fill that little cup with ice, there's no room for my fresh brewed tea. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## randyrls (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a coffee "bucket" holds 32 oz !!!!!!!!!

The local Dunkin Donuts folks cringe when I walk in!  "Fill any coffee cup for $1.95"

Free Tip for coffee drinkers:  Don't put your finish in a coffee cup.  It is easy to hold, doesn't tip over, but tastes terrible!


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Dec 28, 2010)

I voted for number 2.  The Logo fits it better, but other designs are almost as nice.

I bought the Super Tanker when I was in Vegas a few years ago.  It holds 54 oz.  It's a good thing we don't have Dunkin Donuts in our area.  I would get my $1.95 worth.

Happy New Year to All!


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 28, 2010)

I voted, I liked the looks and it's big, so if 16 oz. is a big bucket, I want the 24 oz. horse trough:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Heck (Dec 28, 2010)

I Voted "A" 
Guess it's a male thing, bigger is better? Ha


----------



## jeff (Dec 28, 2010)

Keep those votes coming!


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 28, 2010)

I cast my vote for the design I liked best although they are all too small for me as my small coffee cup holds 20 oz. Down here in Texas we consider 12 oz. to be a shot glass.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Dec 28, 2010)

I did not vote for the largest one, but a *32 oz cup *would fit nicely to replace the 32 oz Ford mug I have now.

I am not allowed to bring my biggest mug into Dunkin, or the coffe pot at work either.
It is a 76 oz Ford racing mug.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 28, 2010)

I voted for "A" eh.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 28, 2010)

Pity we couldn't vote on the colour as well:frown: :wink:We've had white, we've had blue, all we need now is *RED*
(Nudge, nudge, wink, wink, hint, hint:biggrin


----------



## penhead (Dec 28, 2010)

16 ounces of coffee = "Bucket" of coffee....what coffee wimps...it takes a 24 ounce of DunkinDonut coffee just to _get_ to work..


----------



## dow (Dec 29, 2010)

I voted for "B".  With the smaller neck on it, I think it will keep the coffee hot longer.  Too bad it's so small, though.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 29, 2010)

I like B because it's different, besides I have to drink about a gallon less a day or else I'm going to develop that level of stress that makes me want to strangle the pee out of people that annoy me.


----------



## markgum (Dec 30, 2010)

voted, but where do we order them from??    :biggrin: Is it February yet?????


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 30, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> I like style "B" , it looks like it will sit nice in the car and won't tip over going around turns . It fits the logo style nicely too .



I felt the same way.


----------



## Steve Busey (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, A's the biggest, so I guess I could have four cups in that vs the two I have in my "bucket"... :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## 65GTMustang (Dec 31, 2010)

IT'S B FOR ME!
I am a relativly new member - on top of that it is the first forum I have ever been apart of so I am still in a learning curve with less than avg computer skills to begin with - Still trying to catch up on all the incrediable knowledge and talent that is on this forum, I have really enjoyed it.
How much are the mugs and when do we place orders?


----------



## bruce119 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am going with B I still use my 5th anniversary mug every day and it is just perfect and I think that was a 12 once. Any bigger for me would be too big. I like the shape also heck I could still use my 5th for my coffee and use the tall 12 oz B for pens.

Thanks


----------



## drGeek (Dec 31, 2010)

they look really nice...
I want one


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Jan 1, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Tried to Vote Chigaco Style for my favorite, it only let me vote once, what kind of dirty rotten thing is that...



What?!, did you get a hanging chad?


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 5, 2011)

Mug B for me!


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 6, 2011)

I like A style


----------



## mainiac (Jan 6, 2011)

Mug B for me.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 6, 2011)

C!

.


----------



## ericw95 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm going with A.  I like my 5th anniversary 14 oz mug.


----------



## BamaYank (Apr 25, 2011)

*"B" For Me!*

The "BamaYank"


----------

